# Rikon 20-100 Jointer or Grizzly parallelogram jointer



## procrastinator1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Rikon 6" jointer model 20-100, if you do could you please provide me with some feedback. I would also like to hear from anyone who has had any experience with the Grizzly Jointer with Parallelogram Beds. Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ruben:



procrastinator1 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Rikon 6" jointer model 20-100, if you do could you please provide me with some feedback. I would also like to hear from anyone who has had any experience with the Grizzly Jointer with Parallelogram Beds. Thanks for any input you can provide.


I have a Delta 6" (JT360). It looks the same as the Grizzly, except for a few variations.

I bought a used bandsaw and I went looking for parts and information. I found bits and pieces of information all over the place. It seems that there are very few bandsaw manufacturers but lots of brands. 

There are also very few jointer manufacturers. There is essentially one 6" jointer manufacturer and a whole bunch of brand names stuck on the same machine with a whole bunch of variations in equipment and setup. For example the Rikon and the Grizzly look to be the same machine except the Rikon has wheels for adjusting depth of cut and out feed whereas the Grizzly has the standard screw arms.

You'll have to decide if you want simplicity for longevity and ease of use or fancies and personality. For example, look at the mechanism behind the fence on both models: the Rikon has a metal block and two (? hard to see in picture) pivot arms. The grizzly has a parallelogram on the end of a rod and my Delta has a hex rod with (what appears to be) some sort of Gimbel. Same machine, same basic components with variations in fence design.

So, when you ask for council, one is not better than another, just slightly different. Only you can decide what is best for you.

BTW, on occasion, there are duds so, if you live far from the vendor make sure he pays for return shipping. I made a mistake and bought a BusyBee drill press and didn't assemble it in the store before bringing it home. My idea of proper operation doesn't seem to be the same as BusyBee's. But, they don't pay return shipping. It will cost me more to ship it back to the store than it will to buy a new one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ruben

I have the Grizzy I wish I would have got the one with the hand wheels, (Grizzly sold both types) the bars are PITA to adjust but other that it works well..I did replace the belt with the link belt type that help a lot..


=========



procrastinator1 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Rikon 6" jointer model 20-100, if you do could you please provide me with some feedback. I would also like to hear from anyone who has had any experience with the Grizzly Jointer with Parallelogram Beds. Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## procrastinator1 (Jan 28, 2010)

If I could score one for 375.00, I should pull the trigger and get it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's a bit high for a used one  but that's up to you..should be more like 250.oo for good used one..

G0654 6" x 46" Jointer

=======



procrastinator1 said:


> If I could score one for 375.00, I should pull the trigger and get it?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> There are also very few jointer manufacturers. There is essentially one 6" jointer manufacturer and a whole bunch of brand names stuck on the same machine with a whole bunch of variations in equipment and setup.


Ron,

How were you able to determine it wasn't a number of companies doing knock-offs on the same design? I've wondered about the possibility of with multiple molds being "children" of some major manufacturer's master casting, possibly sold to others "under the table". I've wondered about that.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Ron,
> 
> How were you able to determine it wasn't a number of companies doing knock-offs on the same design? I've wondered about the possibility of with multiple molds being "children" of some major manufacturer's master casting, possibly sold to others "under the table". I've wondered about that.


The manufacturer, on their "clients website" lists all of the brand names they produce. Next, there are subtleties on the band saw that are part of the registered trade name of the manufacturer. On the band saw, made in Taiwan and the Elephant as a brand is the registered trademark of YUNG LI HSING .

I've seen the delta and the busybee jointers side by each when I bought mine. The Delta was a demo and I wanted to make sure there was nothing missing so I put them side by side and compared them with the salesmen from both vendors, Delta and BusyBee. (they were across the isle from each other at the Woodstock Wood Show.) Absolutely identical down to the print on the depth of cut scale. Even the stand was the same. The Delta was $100 cheaper so I took it. I've put it through hell since, and I use BusyBee blades.

I've since seen my bandsaw with 13 5/8" wheels, 14' and 15" wheels; 4" and 6" risers; a wide selection of saw guides from rack and pinion to smooth rod; multiple speeds with idler and without; and a variety of other variations.

That's not to say what you're suggesting doesn't exist, only that I haven't seen it yet. We have seen other "faked" products coming into the country (Canada) and the fastener industry is very cautious now. They got nailed with sub-standard product and workers have been hurt by failing fasteners.


----------

